# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°

## Claytonvip

Ð*ÐÐ Ð¶ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹, Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÑÐ¼-Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ» ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð² ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð» ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÐµÑ Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð*ÐÐ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶Ð°Ð» Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð´ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð· Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ·ÑÐº Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÐµÐº Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   Ð*Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð*ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ½ÐºÑ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð±ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÑÑ! Ð¯ ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ Ð·ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¼ÐµÐµÑÐµ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° https://www.club-lexus.ru/faq/index.php?article=932 ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð¢ÐÐ 3 Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ Ð¨ÐÐÐÐÐ¦ ÐÐÐÐÐÐÐ«Ð ( Ð¯ÐÐ! Ð¨Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÐ¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð°Ð»Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼Ñ, Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ, Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ñ 10-Ð¾Ð² Ð¸ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð², ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑ Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð©Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð± Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·; Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ´ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. Ð£Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ°: Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÑÐ¹ÑÐµÑÑ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐµ!  Ð¡ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐºÐ° Ð´Ð° ÑÐ²Ð°Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¿ÑÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ.Ð´. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ ÑÑÐµÑÐ° ÑÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðº Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ½ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¾Ð½ Ð±ÑÑÑÐµÑ!

----------

